# The Works of Andrew Fuller, Banner of Truth ed.



## JM (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the complete works on CD but hate sitting in front of my computer to read them, I found a Complete Works published by Banner of Truth and sold through Monergism books...does anyone own this edition? Is it edited in any way?

Thanks folks.

jm

The Works of Andrew Fuller :: Other Classic Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books


----------



## SteveBurlew (Dec 5, 2007)

> I found a Complete Works published by Banner of Truth and sold through Monergism books...does anyone own this edition? Is it edited in any way?


Hi, JM. I guess you could say that I sort of _own_, about 1,000+ copies of Fuller's Complete Works, as newly published by Banner of Truth, since I oversee Banner's North America office & distribution center; the warehouse right behind my desk! 
You asked if it is edited in any way. I am pretty sure I have some information from Jonathan (in Edinburgh) back at my office (it's late Wednesday night at the moment and I am at home). I'll see what I can dig up for you tomorrow, if that's ok.
In the meantime, and for others reading this, here is information on this big -this very big book - "The Works of Andrew Fuller" that we (Banner) recently released.
Thanks.
Steve
==================

“Andrew Fuller was perhaps the most judicious and able theological writer that ever belonged to our denomination” – John Ryland, Jr.
“The greatest theologian of his century” – C.H. Spurgeon
“His influence on American Baptist was incalculable” – A.H. Newman
“Without a doubt, he was the greatest theologian of the late eighteenth-century transatlantic Baptist community” – Michael A.G. Haykin
“Andrew Fuller (1754-1815), Baptist minister and theologian, was a truly outstanding man and one of the most attractive personalities in church history. Charles Haddon Spurgeon once described him as ‘the greatest theologian’ of his time, while his close friend, William Carey (1761-1834), expressed the thought of many who were personally acquainted with him, when he said, ‘I loved him.’

”Converted in 1769, Fuller was called to the pastorate of his family’s church in Soham, Cambridgeshire (1775). These were the formative years of his ministry, when his theological understanding was sharpened through close study of the writings of Jonathan Edwards, and by his life-long friendships with his closest ministerial colleagues, Robert Hall Sr , John Ryland Jr, and John Sutcliff.

”In 1782 he became pastor of the Baptist church in Kettering , Northamptonshire. Here he spent 33 fruitful years in pastoral ministry, theological controversy, and missionary endeavour. Perhaps the most significant event in his ministry here was the publishing in 1785 (second edition 1801) of his The Gospel Worthy of All Acceptation. Its main purpose was to set forth the truth that ‘faith in Christ is the duty of all men who hear, or have opportunity to hear, the gospel.’ ‘This epoch-making book’, says Michael Haykin, ‘sought to be faithful to the central emphases of historic Calvinism while at the same time attempting to leave preachers with no alternative but to drive home to their hearers the universal obligations of repentance and faith.’ Its significance cannot be exaggerated, for it led directly to Fuller’s whole-hearted involvement in the formation of the Baptist Missionary Society (1792) and the subsequent sending of the Society’s most famous missionary, William Carey to India (1793).
Fuller’s other major writings are also worthy of note. In The Calvinistic and Socinian Systems Examined and Compared, as to their Moral Tendency he combated the Socinianism of Joseph Priestly, (which denied the Trinity and the Deity of Christ); in The Gospel Its Own Witness Fuller countered the Deism of Thomas Paine (William Wilberforce, who admired Fuller as a theologian, considered this to be Fuller’s most important treatise); and in his Strictures on Sandemanianism Fuller defends the biblical doctrine of faith against those who held to an intellectualist view of saving faith, a ‘bare belief of the bare truth’.

”The dominant theme of Fuller’s Works is ‘the grace of God in the gospel’. In his last letter to his friend John Ryland Jr, Fuller testified: ‘I have preached and written much against the abuse of the doctrine of grace, but that doctrine is all my salvation and all my desire. I have no other hope than from salvation by mere sovereign, efficacious grace through the atonement of my Lord and Saviour.’


----------



## JM (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## SteveBurlew (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. The information is on my regular laptop's hard drive which was pulled recently so we could return the laptop to Dell for a new system board. It has just come back and as soon as I get the hard drive back in to it, I should be able to get the information that I need. My apologies.
Steve B.


----------



## JM (Dec 7, 2007)

No worries, I have a Dell and understand.


----------



## SteveBurlew (Dec 7, 2007)




----------

